# Live on dating sites



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone know what the people are doing in the live feature on POF? It started a live video feature this year. I assumed it was so the users could simply communicate with live video. I’ve clicked on a few times, however, and it all seems strange to me. It looks more like the women are conducting a talk show. They usually have a backdrop, and some are even in costumes. They are usually just chatting about random stuff. Sometimes there is another person live, and they also read and react to typed messages. They seem to be entertaining rather than looking for a date. So what the heck is going on? Is this just a taste of something that can lead to a pay- site? I don’t get it.


----------



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't know about POF i've seen a lot of sexual sick stuff and seen selling pot I deleted the app waste of time.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

jlcrome said:


> I don't know about POF i've seen a lot of sexual sick stuff and seen selling pot I deleted the app waste of time.


Interesting. I haven’t seen anything like that, but it is certainly strange. It’s not just two people communicating to see if they have a connection. It’s weird.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Still unsure about the videos but I signed back up a couple days ago and wow...just wow. I thought it was bad before but daaaaang. Can’t see keeping my account open for long. I’ve been inundated by either really old lonely guys, guys looking to bang or obvious catfishes. And I put up 2 super lousy photos 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’ve been inundated by either really old lonely guys


I hardly dare to ask how old is "really old"?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Laurentium said:


> I hardly dare to ask how old is "really old"?


10+ years my senior. I’m 51.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Elizabeth001 said:


> 10+ years my senior. I’m 51.


I thought so. I am really old.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Laurentium said:


> I thought so. I am really old.


Hey...I am old. In 10+ years, I will be really old 

It’s all relative. If I was 23, 45 would be really old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has info on what the live part is all about. I don't, but I figured I was just behind the times.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Is it basically like a FaceTime call within their system? 
So the people can meet visually without giving out their details?

At first this sounds like a great idea...but people seem to find a way to misuse everything.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Spicy said:


> Is it basically like a FaceTime call within their system?
> So the people can meet visually without giving out their details?
> 
> At first this sounds like a great idea...but people seem to find a way to misuse everything.


Yeah.

But from what I see, it’s one person and then multiple people can view/inter react. Kind of like when someone goes live on Facebook. 

I’ll pass :/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Spicy said:


> Is it basically like a FaceTime call within their system?
> So the people can meet visually without giving out their details?
> 
> At first this sounds like a great idea...but people seem to find a way to misuse everything.


Beyond that, who are the people on there? I assumed it was just regular people looking for a date, and this was simply a way to communicate live. I assumed it would be regular people. Instead, it looks like an entertainment thing. I see women in costume with backdrops playing trivia games and whatnot. Sometimes they are responding to typed messages, and sometimes the screen is split with someone else chatting with them. They’re not even talking about dating or like they are trying to get a date, it’s just random chat. Who are these people?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah, I don’t get that either. No thanks.


----------

